# cents sign



## yellar (Oct 12, 2006)

How does one get the cents sign in Windows 98?


----------



## Kitch (Mar 27, 2005)

Have a look here.......http://www.timeatlas.com/mos/5_Minute_Tips/General/Making_Cents_of_Special_Characters/


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

What application are you using that you want to insert the cents sign into? A word processing program like Microsoft Word? Are you using Excel? WordPad?


----------



## yellar (Oct 12, 2006)

Microsoft word


----------



## Kitch (Mar 27, 2005)

From the page linked to in post #2 ............

_"For example, in Microsoft Word I could simultaneously press my Ctrl key, forward slash key and c key to get the cents sign."_

Alternatively there is the Insert->Symbol option.


----------



## Ferendon (Aug 13, 2003)

Character map. Select the font you're using, find the sign you need and it'll say alt+xxxx
xxxx being 4 numbers. Hold alt and type those numbers into the number pad, and number pad only, no the row on the top of keyboard. This is the ASCII code for that character. Works for lots of things

 = Alt+0134
é = Alt+0223
ö = Alt+9876

get it?


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

In WINXP (must be similar to 98)
to get to characters:
START/ALL PROGRAMS/ACCESSORIES/SYSTEM TOOLS/CHARACTER MAP
Highlight a character/SELECT/COPY
Go to your document ,place curser where you want-then CTL/V (paste)
¢¥£


----------

